# Canon EOS R5 / R6 Adapted EF Lens



## leadin2 (Aug 12, 2020)

Don’t own any Sigma lens, but good to know my Canon EF lens and Sigma EF mount lens will perform well with R5 /R6 eye tracking AF. Wonder how they would perform in wider apertures, and perhaps low light.


----------



## quilatoo (Aug 12, 2020)

Really good to see a focus on third party EF lenses with them ultimately working very well.

Very little standing in the way of getting an R5 now, aside from the wait for a bit of a price drop.


----------

